# ACS assesment (263111) - Computer Network and Systems Engineer



## abiisharma (Oct 11, 2011)

Dear Friends,

If someone can please guide me.

I am Computer Science Graudate (3 years bachelors degree) and I have five years of experience in Computer Network and Systems Engineer ANZSCO 263111. 

Can you please guide, for how many years I will be able to claim points after deduction.

Details

April, 2006 - April 2009 : B.Sc (Computer Science) - 3 years

Nov, 2009 - July, 2012 : Company 1, ANZSCO 263111, 2 years 7 months

Feb,2013 - July,2015 : Company 2, ANZSCO 263111, 2 years 5 months

I would be very thankful, if you can please analyse my roles and responsibilities for the Computer Network and Systems Engineer ANZSCO 263111. It is similar to system Administrator but I have computer and network operations too.

Company 1 (2009 - 2012) :

Below are major roles and responsibilities with Company 1, ANZSCO 263111:-

Roles and Responsibilities:

•	Responsible for day to day System Administration activities which includes Incident Management (handling Server Alerts, tickets), Problem Management (Handling Outages) and Change Management (Performing Change requests).
•	As team member responsible for maintaining 4000+ servers across four data centers and providing 24X7 support to various environments which includes Testing, Development, Disaster Recovery and Production Environment.
•	Co-ordinate with Application and Database Administration Teams for server performance tuning, severs latest patch level and scheduling various maintenance works.
•	Verification and acceptance of new servers coming into production and managing Server Side Networking, Storage Management and System Hardening.
•	Responsible for testing and performing upgrades, patching, package installation on servers and creation of implementation plan.
•	Coordinating with Hardware, Operating System and System Software Vendors to maintain maximum uptime of various servers.
•	Automation of system health checks monitoring through shell scripts.
•	Preparing and Maintaining documentation, Implementation Plans and Instructions and Operating Procedures related to Information Technology Infrastructure environment.
•	Good understanding of Information Technology Infrastructure Library (ITIL) process and following the principles in solutions implementing.



Company 2 (2013 - 2015) :

Roles and responsibilities with Company 2, ANZSCO 263111:-

•	Managing/Troubleshooting Windows/Linux/UNIX Servers and computers for the client.
•	Information Technology Infrastructure Optimization, Storage and Capacity Planning
•	Monitoring network traffic, troubleshooting issues and planning activity to ensure continued integrity and optimal network performance from machine side.
•	Managing Production environment backups on disks and tape libraries.
•	Providing system administration support on UNIX/Linux/Windows machines.
•	Coordinating with database and application teams for performance tuning and database cloning.
•	Coordinating with client and vendor for server and storage migrations.
•	Managing server side network and routing protocols.
•	Troubleshooting problems reported by users. 
•	Monitoring servers and their networks to ensure security and availability to specific users.
•	Administer server, storage switches, storage, printer configurations, security updates and patches.
•	Make recommendations for future upgrades related to performance and security environment.
•	Storage switches configuration.
•	Managing HP EVA Storage, 3PAR and its configuration with zero detection thin provisioning.
•	Customer interaction and requirement gathering for system modification.
•	Monitoring tool configuration and checking daily reports of the server.
•	Responsible for maintaining agreed Service Level Agreement (SLA) for client. 
•	Attending meetings on new requirements and implementation.
•	Coordinating with vendors for critical issue solutions and root cause.
•	Good understanding of Information Technology Infrastructure Library (ITIL) process and following the principles in solutions implementing.


----------



## abiisharma (Oct 11, 2011)

Please advise.


----------



## hop11 (Jul 28, 2015)

I think ACS may consider your 3 years bachelor degree equivalent to AQF diploma and may deduct 4 or 5 years of experience.


----------



## abiisharma (Oct 11, 2011)

hop11 said:


> I think ACS may consider your 3 years bachelor degree equivalent to AQF diploma and may deduct 4 or 5 years of experience.


Thanks for the reply. I saw one post where B.Sc in Comp Sci(3 years) considered as ICT major.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...education-assesment-bsc-computer-science.html


----------



## abiisharma (Oct 11, 2011)

abiisharma said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> If someone can please guide me.
> 
> ...


SUBJECTS during all three years were same:
1. Computer Science
2. Physics
3. Mathematics
4. Language-1
5. Language-2


----------



## hop11 (Jul 28, 2015)

It depends on country and institution profile, in some cases ACS consider it and in some cases it doesn't. You can PM this member, his ACS outcome could help you.

i have read in some thread where ACS assessed 3 years bachelor In Computer Science degree equivalent to AQF Advance Diploma you can search for it


----------



## abiisharma (Oct 11, 2011)

hop11 said:


> It depends on country and institution profile, in some cases ACS consider it and in some cases it doesn't. You can PM this member, his ACS outcome could help you.
> 
> i have read in some thread where ACS assessed 3 years bachelor In Computer Science degree equivalent to AQF Advance Diploma you can search for it


Yes, I sent PM. Awaiting response.

Thanks for the reply hop11.


----------



## abiisharma (Oct 11, 2011)

How many years will get deducted if it gets considered as AQF Bachelors?


----------



## hop11 (Jul 28, 2015)

my degree was considered as AQF bachelors ICT majors and 2 years were deducted. in case they assess it as ICT minor then usually 4 years are deducted


----------



## vish1989 (Mar 20, 2015)

I think your degree should be considered as a major in computing, and they might cut 2 years of work experience. (but not too sure about the latter, since they only cut 6 months of experience in my case).


----------



## abiisharma (Oct 11, 2011)

vish1989 said:


> I think your degree should be considered as a major in computing, and they might cut 2 years of work experience. (but not too sure about the latter, since they only cut 6 months of experience in my case).


Hey Vish1989, Thanks for the reply.

I have mentioned roles and responsibilities. Are they fine for 263111?
I know its not exactly relevant because I am handling system administration part too. But will they be fine?

I have Masters degree too in computer applications (MCA) (full time- evening classes). But that goes parallel with my work experience of first two years. That is why I am hesitant to show MCA with it.


----------



## abiisharma (Oct 11, 2011)

Anybody who can advise here please ??


----------



## abiisharma (Oct 11, 2011)

anybody?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2015)

hop11 said:


> my degree was considered as AQF bachelors ICT majors and 2 years were deducted. in case they assess it as ICT minor then usually 4 years are deducted


Hello

May i know what degree you had from pakistan and how many yr exp you had and how many did ACS assess? I have done MCS from KU. and have 11 years exp. How many years do u think they will count?


----------



## srao87 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey Abi,

Any update on your ACS Status?


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

abiisharma said:


> How many years will get deducted if it gets considered as AQF Bachelors?


Hi Abhi,

My BCA degree was assessed as Comparable to AQF with major in computing; however, they deducted 4 years. and it was done in Aug 2015 only.

I think it could be same for you.


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Any invites updates from NSW ?


----------



## sumitpunhani (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi Abhi. I am a new member in this forum and looking for some guidance. I am in a similar profile as you. I am working as a Storage administrator but want to apply under 263111 code. I am confused if that may be rejected by ACS.
Please suggest


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi Abhi,
> 
> My BCA degree was assessed as Comparable to AQF with major in computing; however, they deducted 4 years. and it was done in Aug 2015 only.
> 
> I think it could be same for you.


Hi 
Can you please advice if the OP's RnR matches with 263111?
I have similar profile and wanted to know if I can too apply under 263111.


----------



## Rajdeep_kar09 (Oct 22, 2018)

abiisharma said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> If someone can please guide me.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Did you get a successful ACS assesment with these roles and responsibilities for 263111


----------

